# أقوى موضوع على الإطلاق : الدروس الميسرة في شبكة Gsm للإتصالات ( الجزء الأول )



## المهندس إياد (20 يوليو 2005)

شبكة ال GSM 

*الجزء الاول*








*ما معنى GSM ? *



*كلمة GSM أختصار لـ Global System for Mobile Communication و إذا اردنا ان نترجمها حرفيا الى العربي فهي تعني النظام العالمي للأتصال المتحرك (الجوال), و هي الشبكة الحاليه المتوافقة المواصفات في جميع بلدان العالم .*



*كيف تعمل شبكة ال GSM ? *​ 



*مقدمة : *
*هذا القسم سوف نشرح فيه كيفية عمل شبكة ال GSM , هذه الكيفيه متوافقه للشبكات التي تعمل على تردد 900 ميغا هيرتز GSM900 او التي تعمل على 1800 ميغا هيرتز GSM1800 او 1900 ميغا هيرتز GSM1900 لان البنيه التحتيه للشبكة بالضبط متشابهه . *

*أجزاء الشبكة :* 



 


*لكى تفهم كيفية عمل شبكة ال GSM من الضروري عليك ان تعرف مكونات الشبكة , و التي تتكون من عدة أجزاءتعمل مع بعضها , هيا بنا لنتعرف على هذه الأجزاء:*











*1- المحطة المتحركة Mobile station ​*











 


*وهي عباره عن جزئين* 

*الهاتف المتحرك (الجوال) و يسمى ME Mobile Equipment *​ 








*البطاقة الذكيه ( الشريحه ) و تسمى SIM Subscriber Identity Module*









*2- النظام الفرعي للمحطة أساسيه Base Station SubSystem* 


*و هي عبارة عن مجموعه من :* 

*المحطات الفرعيه BTS Base Terminal Station *

*وتسمى ايضا Base Transceiver Station* 



 


*او ما يعرف بالهوائيات و القنوات المتواجده في الميدان , ال BTS يحتوي على جهاز الارسال/الاستقبال الذي يعرف لنا الخاليه التي سوف تعطي جهاز الموبايل (الجوال) اشارة الراديو التي سوف يرسل و يستقبل عليها , ال BTS مربوط مع ال BSC الذي سوف نشرحه لاحقا . *
*يجب علينا ان نرتب ال BTS's بشكل يمكنا من تكوين خلايا .*




 


*كل BTS يخدم خلية ,اى مكان على سطح الارض يمكن ان يغطى بخليه او عدة خلايا . ان ابعد نقطة يستطيع ان تغطيها وحدة ال BTS تقريبا 8 كم و تكون عادة في الاماكن الخارجيه الغير مزحومه مثل القرى او ضواحي المدن . *
*ال BTS النموذجي يغطي زاويه قدرها 120 درجه , اذا نحتاج الى 3 BTS's لتغطية 360 درجة .*



*مراقب المحطات الفرعيه BSC Base Station controllers* 




 


*و هي التي تدير موارد اتصال الراديو ل BTS واحد او عدة BTS's, تتعامل مع اعداد قناة الراديو , و نظام قفز (وثب ) الترددات frequency Hopping و التسليم من خليه لاخرى بمعنى اعطاء الموبايل (الجوال) تردد جديد عندما يغير خليته او موقعه Handovers , في اكثر الاحيان سوف تجد BSC و عدة BTS's في نفس الموقع , لنقل على سطح احدى البنايات .*



*3- محطة النظام الفرعي للشبكة NSS Network Station SubSystem *

*و هو يعتبر العقل للشبكة , و تكمن فيه انظمة الفواتير و خدمة توجيه الاتصال الى الشبكات المراد تحقيق الاتصال معها ... الخ *

*و يتكون ايضا من اجزاء اخرى و هي *


*مركز تبديل (تحويل ) مكالمات الموبايل (الجوال)MSC Mobile Switching Center *

*ويعمل كبدالة اعتيادية مثل المتواجدة في نظام الهواتف السلكية بالاضافه الى ان المركز يوفر جميع الوظائف التي يحتاجها الموبايل (الجوال) مثل: *
*هل الموبايل مسجل مع الشبكه او ما يعرف بالـ Registration *
*و ايضا التخويل و هل الموبايل مصرح له باستخدام الشبكة او ما يسمى بال Authentication , *
*ايضا يقدم وظيفة تحديث موقع الموبايل (الجوال) في الشبكة او ما يعرف بال Location Updating *
*و التسليم بين ال BTS's و ما يعرف بال HandOvers *
*و يقدم لنا وظيفة توجيه او تحويل الاتصال للمشتركين المتجولين romaing subscriber *

*الـ MSC يقدم لنا الاتصال و الربط مع الشبكات المحليه الثابته مثل شبكة مقسم الهواتف السلكي PTSN او الشبكة الرقمية للخدمات المتكاملة ISDN . *
*لغة التخاطب بين هذه الخدمات في الشبكه هي النظام الاشاري رقم سبعه او مايعرف بال Signalling System number 7 SS7 و هي ايضا في الشبكات السلكيه كمقسم الهاتف . *
*هذا المركز هو النظام الذي تتحدث اليه جميع ال BSC's.*



*سجل المقر الرئيسي (الموطن) HLR Home Location Register *


*و هو عبارة عن سجل دائم تحفظ فيه الاعدادات الخاصه لكل مشترك للتمكين الشبكه من التحكم في الاتصال الخاص للمشترك مثلا هل المشترك محول مكالماته او هل عنده خدمة الانتظار او الخ و ايضا يوفر سجل مخزن فيه مكان الموبايل (الجوال) الحالي , الشبكه تحتوي على HLR واحد , ولكن يمكن ان نوزع عدة HLR's بمعنى انهن متماثلات .*



*سجل مقر الزوار VLR Visitor Location Register *


*وهو عباره عن سجل مؤقت تحفظ فيه الاعدادت الضروريه لتشغيل الموبايل (الجوال) , الموبايل (الجوال) دائما يتحدث الى ال VLR , كل MSC يحتوي على VLR* 


*مركز التحقق AuC Authentication Center* 

*هذا هو مركز الامن للشبكة الذي يعطي الاوامر بالتخويل للموبايل ( الجوال) بإستخدام الشبكة *


*سجل تعريف الاجهزة EIR Equipment Identity Register *


*و هو عباره عن قاعدة معلومات لكل ارقام التعريف لجهاز الوبايل ( الجوال) , و هو عبارة عن رقم يوضع داخل الجهاز من قبل الشركة المصنعه له و كل جهاز في العالم له رقم خاص به و هو ما يسمى با IMEI *
*تعريف جهاز المتحرك العالمي International Mobile Equipment Identity *
*وهذا السجل يتوي على ثلاث اقسم او قوائم , القائمة البيضاء او ما يعرف بال White list و هي الاجهزة المصرحه باستخدام الشبكة و القائمه السوداء Black List و هي الاجهزة الغير مصرح لها بإستخدام الشبكه و القائمه الرماديه Gray List وهي التي ليست من القوائم الاخرى*



*لمحة عن IMEI :* 

*هو رقم خاص لكل جهاز موبايل (جوال) ME يوضع بواسطة المصنع , هذا الرقم يرسل مع كل اتصال يعمله الموبايل (الجوال) الى الشبكه و هو عادة يكتب خلف بطارية الجهاز و يتكون من النمط التالي *

*X X X X X X - X X - X X X X X X - X *
*TAC - FAC - SNR - CD *

*TAC: type approval code *
*FAC : final assembly code *
*SNR: serial number *
*CD: check digit *
*ولكن تم تغيير النمط الحالي من قبل اتحاد الاتصالات العالمي ITU الى التالي *

*X X X X X X X X -X X X X X X - X *
*TAC - SNR - CD *

*ويمكن ان نجده ايضا بهذا النمط IMEISV و ال SV software version تعني نسخة البرنامج *

*X X X X X X X X X - X X X X X X - X - X X *
*TAC - SNR - CD -SVN *
*SVN software version noumber*



*لمحة عن تعريف المشترك IMSI International Mobile Subscriber Identity *


*هو عبارة عن رقم خاص لكل بطاقة (شريحه) و هو ليس رقم الموبايل (الجوال) الذي يتم الاتصال بواسطته , هو رقم اقرب الى رقم الشبكه و هو يحتوي غالبا على 15 خانه كالنمط التالي *

*X X X - X X - X X X X X X X X X X *
*MCC - MNC - MSIN *

*MCC: mobile country code كود الدوله *
*MNC : mobile network code كود الشبكه التي اشتريت منها بطاقتك (شريحتك) بعض الاحيان يكون من ثلاث ارقام خاصه في امريكا الشماليه *
*MSIN: mobile station identification numbe رقم تعريف المحطة المتحركة (الموبايل) *

*هذا الرقم نحتاجه من اجل ان اى شبكة هاتف متحرك ارضيه PLMN Public land mobile network *
*تستطيع به ان تتعرف على الموبايل و اذا كان خاصة غير مشترك معها بحيث تقدم له الخدمات التي يكون مخول بها من قبل شبكته الام . *








انتظروا الجزء الثاني إلى حين الإنتهاء منه إن شاء الله


----------



## م.بكر سندي (20 يوليو 2005)

مشكور اخوي اياد على هذا المجهود وهو ما اعتدناه منك ونحن في انتظار الجزء الثاني


----------



## المهندس إياد (23 يوليو 2005)

تسلم أخي بكر على مرورك ,, و نتمنى ان نكون عند حسن الظن 
بورك فيك


----------



## saber133 (22 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ لياد
الموضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا....ولو تكرمت لا تحرمنا من مثل هذه الموضوعات الجميلة والمفيدة والمبسطة


----------



## أم كرم (25 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فتح الرحمن يس اسحق (1 يوليو 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر اخى وجزاك الله خير ونحن فى اتظارك


----------



## tame_whale (3 يوليو 2006)

والله فعلا موضوع جميل جدا لكن أنا لي إضافة بسيطة
وهي أن هناك جزء يجب أن نضيفه إلى تلك المنظومة المتطورة وحسبما تفضلت واخترت أحد منظومات الجيل الثاني ألا وهو (OMC : Operation & Mentainence Center ) و هذا الجزء هو الذي يقوم بربط العمليات بين MSC و BSC وكذلك صيانتها والحفاظ على المعلومة ثم يأتي الجزء الآخر المهم أيضا في عمليات الربط وهو Cotrol Unit والذي يقوم بالتحكم بين إشارات MSCs المختلفة لتوصيلها بعد ذلك إلى PSTN: Public Switched Telephone Network وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الجيد فعلا


----------



## topstars (5 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
[grade="00bfff Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
[glint] 
[blink] 
[glow="99ff99"] 
[blink] 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب
[/blink]
[/glow]
[/blink]
[/glint]
[/grade]
[/frame]


----------



## topstars (5 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
[grade="00bfff Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
[glint] 
[blink] 
[glow="99ff99"] 
[blink] 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب
[/blink]
[/glow]
[/blink]
[/glint]
[/grade]
[/frame]


----------



## sagam (6 يوليو 2006)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## eng_ahmedra (6 يوليو 2006)

many for this benifit subjec


----------



## abo mahmoud (6 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"][glint][grade="8b0000 B22222 Dc143c Ffa500"]شكرا لك على هذا العلم الرائع[/grade][/glint][/frame]


----------



## abdooo (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا علي هده المعلومات


----------



## عبدالوهاب الغامدي (21 يوليو 2006)

واللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه إني اشكرك اخوي إياد على هذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنى منك الاستمرار والنجاح


----------



## عبدالوهاب الغامدي (21 يوليو 2006)

واللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه إني اشكرك اخوي إياد على هذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنى منك الاستمرار والنجاح


----------



## Bonzi83 (22 يوليو 2006)

شكرا علي هده المعلومات


----------



## شوك الاهلاوي (22 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي اياد زي كذا نبي شروحاات والا بلاش


----------



## السروري (28 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الجبار ؛ فعلا الموضوع جيد جدا ومهم​


----------



## zika_254 (30 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا جماعه على المجهود اللى انتو عملينه بس انا كنت عاوز باقى الشرح


----------



## reem7 (6 أغسطس 2006)

سلمت يداك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مثال عكاب (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابو هدبة (9 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلا اخي اياد وبارك الله فيك فدتني كثير كان عندي بحث وانت انقضتني
جزيت الجنة


----------



## أشرف البيلى (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ونحن فى انتظار الجزء الثانى


----------



## أشرف البيلى (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود ونحن ننتظر الجزء الثانى


----------



## WiMAX boy (11 يناير 2007)

very nice jop , we are waiting for second edition


----------



## loolo (11 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## - إياد - (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو الورد2007 (23 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## الخريت2007 (6 مارس 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع مشكور عليه


----------



## الفاتح7 (6 مارس 2007)

والله تشكر ع الموضوع


----------



## الفاتح7 (6 مارس 2007)

والله مشكر


----------



## ساجدة (6 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## bebo13 (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا على الاسلوب الرائع في الشرح


----------



## أشرف البيلى (28 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي إ عواد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

كتير استفدنا من موضوعك و مشكوووووووووووور كتير على الشرح


----------



## amirkhz (2 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## kenedy (2 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا معلومات قيمه
عافاك الله وشكر لك


----------



## Farraj3000 (11 يناير 2008)

اشكرك بالفعل عندي مشروع في دبي وكل ما امر على عبارة جي اس ام اسال نفسي يا ترى اختصار لاي كلمة لكني كنت اعذر نفسي لاني مهندس كهرباء مش اتصالات فجزيل الشكر الك


----------



## غفران خليفه (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على المشاركه المفيده,كنت اتمنى ان اجد موضوع مفيد عن الاتصالات مثل هذا


----------



## Sherif Nouman (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ajeeljabbar (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز مشكلتنا في تعلم تكنولوجيا الاتصالات اننا نتعلمها باللغه العربيه . فاود ان اطرح على حضرتكم كتاب خاص عن خدمة ال gsm باللغه الانجليزيه ومن شركه اريكسون . وهو كتاب يوضح شبكة ال gsm بشكل كامل ، كما انا العدد الاكبر من الشركات في الوطن العربي تعتمد منتجات اريكسون في مجال الاتصالات . ومعظم اسئلة المقابلات عند التوظيف تكون منه. 
فما راييكم وما رأي الادارة ..............


----------



## farchach (25 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته 
موضوع رائع و متميز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم و الله يرحم والديك


----------



## نؤاس سليم (31 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله قيك وننتظر المزيد والله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخ اياد عالمجهود الرائع
وننتظر منك الجديد


----------



## المش مهندس عماد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى على هذا الموضوع القيم 

انا انتظر فى الجزء الثانى بفارغ الصبر 

وارجو ان تقوم بتوضيح كل نقطة تقوم بوضعه فى الموضوع 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عوض مصطفى محمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك علو مجهودك الرائع افادك اللة


----------



## المش مهندس عماد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

كيف حالكم يا اخوان 

نبى نسالكم سوال على اعطال الشبكة التى تحدث احيانا 

اليوم وامس كانت شبكة ليبيانا بليبيا عاطله اى واحد يحاول يقوم باتصال 

تخرج له رسالة الشبكة مشغولة واحيانا لا يوجد رد 

وهذا الموضوع لجميع مشتركى الشركة بجميع انحاء ليبيا 

اعرف انه من الصعب تحديد العطل بالضبط ولكن من الاكيد انه توجد احتمالات لهذه الاعطال 

والشى الاخر الذى اريد ان اعرفه وهو ايضا يحدث بشبكة ليبيا ولكن قديما والان لا يحدث هذا الشى 

هو انه جودة الاتصال تختلف من مقسم الى اخر مثلا 00218925xxxxxx هذا المقسم غير جيد بينما 

00218927XXXXXX جودة الاتصال علية جدا جدا 

اسف اذا تعبتكم معاى واريد منكم رد على استفساراتى ولدى الكثير والكثير من هذه الاستفسارات 

التى اريد اجابات عليه


----------



## علاء منير (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منك اخي مز فايز عيسى ان ترفق الكتاب الذي نوهت عنه انه باللغة الانجليزية والذي يوضح نظام gsm بكل تفاصيله


----------



## خبير اتصالات (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز شكرا لك عالموضوع 
هذا باختصار مكونات نظام gsm


----------



## خبير اتصالات (27 سبتمبر 2009)

المش مهندس عماد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخوان
> 
> ...


اخي بالنسبه لموضوع انه يطلعلك رساله الشبكه مشغوله فالسبب بكون انه المحطه التي بتخدمك بتكون عليها ضغط كبير يعني بكون في زبائن كتير عليها وهذا سببه اما بكون المنطقه فيها عدد مستخدمين كتير او بكون عدد التايم سلوت الموجود بالكبينه قليل بحيث اذا زاد عدد المستخدمين عن الحد الي توقعته الشركه ما بكون الك مكان عالمحطه bts تحكي فيه يعني ما بتقدر تحجز تايم سلوت وطبعا احيانا بكون مشاكل تانيه بتطلعلك هاي الرساله يعني اما بكون بعملو تصليحا بالمحطه او بغيرو اشي باعداداتها 

اما بالنسبه لانه في مقسم احسن من مقسم بعتمد على الاعدادات الموجوده عالمقسم مثلا في ميزه بدخلها عالمقسم انه يحمل عدد مستخدمين اكبر وهذا بكون على حساب جوده الصوت وبالعاده هذا المقسم بكون علي لوود عالي اما المقسم الي بتكون جوده اعلى اما بكون عليه عدد اجهزه اكتر بتقدر تحمل عدد اكبر من المشتركين بدو لا تاثر عالصوت او انه اصلا عدد المشتركين الي عليه اقل


----------



## صادق75 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور حبيبي على هذا العمل والشرح المفيد


----------



## ادور (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## المهندس أشرف (10 أكتوبر 2009)

والله كلام جداً رائع ...وهذا الشرح رايته في أكثر من منتدى ولكننا لانزال ننتظر الجزء الثاني ..؟!


----------



## الشايفي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين علي هذا المجهود الله يكون في العون شكرا


----------



## izac (11 أكتوبر 2009)

أعطاك الله العافية


----------



## azan2 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

انا فخور بك وبثقافتك وطريقه سردك الموضوع الامه بحاجه لاستنساخ امثالك عسا الله ان يكثر من امثالك انت كالغيث نفع الله بك البلاد والعباد


----------



## مصطفى الياسين (17 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقة الموضوع مذهل


----------



## المش مهندس عماد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى خبير الاتصالات على ردك على اسالئتى 

لكن لدى استفسار بسيط حول اجابة السؤال الثانى 

كيف المقسم يكون له تاثير مثلا انا وصاحبى قاعدين فى نفس المكان وانا لدى رقم من المقسم التعبان 

وصاحبى لديه رقم من المقسم الجيد قمنا بالاتصال المفروض نساوا انا وياه على حسب ال bts اللى نحن قاعدين 

فى منطقته ينى المقسم شن دخله كل مقسم له مسار بروحه والا كيف


----------



## بلبل العراق (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
معلومة صغيرة دائرة الجي اس ام يطلبون من صاحب العمارة تجهيز غرف خاصة للمنظومة في البناية لوضع اجهزتهم فيها ويجب ان تكون بابعاد معينة عن الاجهزة التي تسبب التداخل الكهرومغناطيسي مثل المولدات وكيبلات الضغط العالي الهاي فولتج والنيون الفلورسنت وو الخ وشكرا للاخ المهندس وجزاه الله جل جلاله خيرا


----------



## al_sahaba (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_شكرااااااااااااا على الموضوع المفيد_
_سلمت والله_


----------



## aboabdurahman (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي على هذا المقال،، وأرجو أن تقبلوني صديقا دائما لهذا الملتقى وخاصة وأني أحمل تخصص هندسة الإتصالات،، وأدرس الماجستير حاليا في هذا التخصص،،، وأؤمل مساعدتكم جميعا والسلام عليكم


----------



## ادهم الوافي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## larbi13 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## esmail0000 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## ولاء ابوصالح (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور والله وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عماد نبيه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علاهتمام بموضوع gsm*

:28:مشكور علاهتمام بموضوع gsm لانه موضوع مهم وارجو ان تفيدنا باي كتاب في هذا المجال لاني اشتغل في شركة هاتف نقال :6:


----------



## ايمن حمدى شعبان (25 نوفمبر 2009)

]جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونرجو المزيد عن هذا الموضوع فى الجزء الثانى ان شاء الله


----------



## mssa (25 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر على الموضوع


----------



## mas89 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جعله الله في ميزانك 
ممكن معلومات أو مراجع مفيدة عن استقبال الموجة الكهراطيسية ضمن المباني gsm


----------



## عمر يعقوب (29 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks for every things u given


----------



## علاءالدين12 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

:61:والله مافي كلام موضوع100%جيد


----------



## freskafreska (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mm_yy2000 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على كل مجهوداتك وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## شاهراللهيبي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ياأخ اياد ونحن بانتظار مواضيعك القيمه-- جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي عمران الشريف1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكوووووووووووووور علي الطرح المتميز


----------



## نهر الحياه (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء من الgsm


----------



## softwaren (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود جميل جدا نشكرك


----------



## DR_ENG666 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## eng189 (7 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ لياد
مجهود رائع تشكر عليه
بس ياريت تدعم الفكرة دى بصور توضيحية وهذا لا يقلل من المجهود المبذول ولكن ليكون هناك استفادة اكثر
*


----------



## سعاد علقم (9 يناير 2010)

شكراً كتير ع هالموضوع و يلي انا بتمنى انو اتخصص فيه


----------



## sari1987 (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود يا أخي الكريم


----------



## مكافحة الأرهاب (12 يناير 2010)

م. اياد / شكرا على المجهود الرائع / ونريد منك الأستمرار في شرح g2 بالكامل خصوصا (bts) و (msc)


----------



## شعاركو (13 يناير 2010)

مشكوررر اخوي على هذه المعلوماااات القيمة


----------



## عماد نبيه (17 يناير 2010)

*طلب كتب*

شكرا على المشاركات الجميلة:30::30::30::30:

ونحن نطمح للمزيد:30:

نرجوا اضافة كتب مفيدة في هذا المجال:30:


----------



## اتصالات زول (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي اياد وهذا من المواضيع المفيدة والتي كنت ابحث عنها لك الشكر والتجلة


----------



## ronaldo99 (21 يناير 2010)

التفكير في الموضوع ده رائع 
بس ممكن اضافه مجموعه من الصور الموضحه للموضوع بحيث انه يكون اكثر تشويق


----------



## ronaldo99 (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابوامجد عبدالفتاح (25 يناير 2010)

:75: تهاني علي هزه المشاركه اخ اياد

في انتظار المزيدالمفيد


----------



## asdfzxcv (30 يناير 2010)

*اشكرك*

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا والشكر قليل فيك


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## راشد الشلوي (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي اياد ونتمنى منك ان تتحفنا بالجزء الثاني


----------



## م.عمار حميد (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي......


----------



## سمير علي مصطفى (11 فبراير 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## volt-100 (20 فبراير 2010)

الرقم الخاص متوفر بس طريقة ربطة بالشبكة 

الرقم المتوفر بخمس خانات


----------



## kreshan (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع
ولاكن اسمحلي ان اقول لك
ان هناك اشياء لم تذكرها 
وشكرا


----------



## kreshan (21 فبراير 2010)

*محترف*

:1::1:كيف شايفين السواقة


----------



## kreshan (21 فبراير 2010)

كيف يمكن لنا ان نزيل الشيفرات وشكرا


----------



## kreshan (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس فايز


----------



## kreshan (21 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله تفوز بالجنة


----------



## ahmed.obaya (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## eesayed1 (25 فبراير 2010)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,kjl


----------



## حمدان الرشيدي (27 فبراير 2010)

اقول شكرا من الاعماق


----------



## مالك الصالح (27 فبراير 2010)

اريد دارات تحكم وحماية عن طريق الر يليات سواء 24 ف م او 220 ف متناوب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامرامين بحيرى (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
ولى منك كل التحيات وعلى فكره انا اعمل فى نفس المجال منذ عشر سنوات ولى خبره جيده به


----------



## العابر الاول (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## الحوتى بنغازى (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحوتى بنغازى (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Tareq Eltahir (8 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## Ahmed mehrez (22 مارس 2010)

ارجوا بالحصول على PDF عن أريكسون BTS و هواوى BTS و تكون مشكور أذا شرحت أى BTS منهم و انا سوف ارفق PDF عن motorola BTS و القيام بشرح لمكونات الكبينة


----------



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ًwimax (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع، ولكن أرجو أن يكون هناك درس عن شبكة ال CDMA والفرق بينها وبين شبكة ال GSM
Thank You


----------



## lharcha (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ


----------



## soulfood (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكووور و الله يجزاك خير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة 

و عسى الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

تحياتي :77:
​


----------



## dagura (22 أبريل 2010)

موضوع شيق بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد بكاب (23 أبريل 2010)

الله يديك العافية ياباش مهندس ويزيدك في العلم كمان وكمان


----------



## eng_marwa elbehery (30 أبريل 2010)

شرح تفصيلي فعلا جميل يابشمهندس


----------



## فؤاد محمدعلي (8 مايو 2010)

مع انها المشاركه الاولى لي في هذا الملتقى .....اللا اني اشيد بالجهود الكبيرة اللتي يقومون بها القائمين عليه في كل المواضيع العلمية المفيدة والمتطورة ....و واحدة منها هي مواضيع الاتصالات الحديثة.....وفي الوقت نفسة اسجل اعجابي للاخ المهندس فايز على المجهود الطيب.


----------



## hanaa abdalazim (12 مايو 2010)

جزيت خير و ربنا يوفقك
اختك من السودان


----------



## hanaa abdalazim (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير الكريم ونحن في انتظار الجزء الثاني وياحبذا لوتضمن الhandover


----------



## abd_alkaraim (24 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## الصيانة الكهربائية (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عن المؤمنين كل خير


----------



## الصيانة الكهربائية (8 يونيو 2010)

ياريت تبدأ بالجزء الثاني مشكورا


----------



## محمد أشرف 0 (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد وفى انتظار الجزء الثانى بمشيئه الله تعالى


----------



## abeer salah (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر طارق الطائي (25 يونيو 2010)

كثير اشكرك مهندس اياد على الفائدة الكبيرة ال ينتفع منها زملائك واني منهم نتمنى اضافة هكذا مواضيع مستقبلا، اتمنى لو تكدر تكتب عن موضوع الشبكات والانترانيت.
زميلك مهندس حيدر


----------



## ابراهيم الردفاني (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررين
على تعاونكم


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

موضوع شيق وشرح مبسط وواضح ونحن بأنتظار الجزء الثاني مع تقديرنا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## بسام العزام (8 يوليو 2010)

رااااااااااااائع جدا وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الجميل


----------



## abbas fadhel (12 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## mustafaj41 (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## start8 (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز معلومات مفيده على العلم اني لم اتخصصفي هذا المجال ولكن لدي الشغف في تعلم المزيد عنه وننتظر المزيد منكم ومن علمكم 

اخوك / nasser


----------



## eizo (13 يوليو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## ezzzat_75 (15 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور يا باشا


----------



## جنون الحياه (16 يوليو 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا كتيييييييييييييييير
عنجد انا كنت بحاجة لهدا الموضوع
 واجا بوقتو
يسلمووووووووووووووو

*


----------



## الغزال2010 (18 يوليو 2010)

نفعة الله بك وزادك علما


----------



## salom83 (19 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much 
really it is too usefull


----------



## نغم خليل (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي الموضوع التحفه ده.واسالك المزيد


----------



## tsne (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة جزاك الله خير


----------



## abo_esraa (24 يوليو 2010)

[alls well that ends well , many thanks my dear]


----------



## huda87j (26 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا أنا خريجة هندسة الكترون واتصالات,حديثة التخرج 
حابة أشتفل بالgsm بس الشغل هدا مو موجود إلا بشركات الاتصالات وبسوريا شركات الاتصالات كتير قليلة شو لازم أعمل شو في دورات فيها أو كتب أو أي شي يخلي عندي مميزات أنو يقبلوني بالشغل فيكن تساعدوني بلييييز


----------



## القمــة (29 يوليو 2010)

بــــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك .......... جهد رائع . وننتظر المزيد من الدرر.


----------



## eng/a (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## Abd-Eng (1 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## Ahmedazizo (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور باش مهندس اياد جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود ونحن في انتظار الجزء الثاني باذن الله:56:


----------



## eng.mohd-mb (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك ياوحش....


----------



## حيدر زهراو (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد عبدالله هامل (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن لدي مشاركة حول الموضوع وسوف انشرها قريبا


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ساره رزاق كاظم (11 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## حسين سالم (12 أغسطس 2010)

رررررررررررررااااااااااااائع


----------



## branko (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

إذا كانت أول ليلة من رمضان ‏ ‏صفدت ‏ ‏الشياطين‏ ومردة ‏الجن وغلقت أبواب النار فلم يفتح منها باب وفتحت أبواب الجنة فلم يغلق منها باب ونادى مناد يا ‏ ‏باغي ‏ ‏الخير أقبل ويا ‏باغي ‏الشر أقصر ولله عتقاء من النار وذلك في كل ليلة 


—سنن ابن ماجه [1]


ويغفر الله لمن صام رمضان لقول رسول الإسلام 
مَنْ صَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ، وَمَنْ قَامَ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ.متفق عليه [2


----------



## مهندس الروافد (16 أغسطس 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## eng_amir (19 أغسطس 2010)

thnx


----------



## الطاهرة (21 أغسطس 2010)

والله انا انضميت جديد لهذا الملتقى انا كمان خريجة جديدة واستفدت جدا من الموضوع بس حابة يكون في شوية تفصيل لو سمحت واذا كان في كتاب معين تنصح فيه ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## rabak (22 أغسطس 2010)

thank you for the effort, God gives you a wellness
The issue is very big and important


----------



## اسامةطايل (24 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## خالد الحربي (25 أغسطس 2010)

Also,

for your information you can read the attachment


----------



## عبدالرحيم صديق (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## هانئ عبد الصمد (26 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع جميل جداً و أنا فعلاً كنت أبحث عن هذه المعلومات.


----------



## جمال محمد الحسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

اهني الفريق الفائز في مسابقة رمضان


----------



## لؤي البابلي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوريين


----------



## HazemAdham (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم
الموضوع يحتوي على العديد من المفاهيم مثل Freq. Hopping وغيرها، ولدي شرحا تفصيليا لها ولكن باللغة الانكليزية فساحاول ترجمته ووضعه للاستفادة الجماعية


----------



## medo87200 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دنيا احمد ماهر (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ميدو12 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووروفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## amgda (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*هام*

الصفحه بها اخطاء تظهر على شكل علامات اكس عند الصور
ولا استطيع عمل show picture


----------



## aba_gawdam (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عمل جيد والى الامام


----------



## سماح ابوشريعه (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي اياد وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## telecom2012 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا موضوع ممتاز


----------



## a_khan4 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا وزوجك بكراا


----------



## الشعيبي321 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

well done 

that is an usefull subject

waiting for the rist

comm-eng:alsheeby


----------



## sifaw_sdd (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز ألف شكر على هدا الموضوع القيم 
مع أن تعليقي متاخر ولكن لقد قمت بالتسجيل في هدا المنتدى جديد 
وبارك الله فيك على المضوع واين الجزء الثاني


----------



## ahmed57 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ووفقك لماهو خير


----------



## eng mohamed atef (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thank u alot


----------



## اركان علوان (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا هل ومن 2009 ولغايه2010ولم يدرج الجزء الثاني علما اني حديث العهد مع هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## نزيك (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اسال الله التسهيل


----------



## zroog (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## loveforever543 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## wdalbagir (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم يا رائع


----------



## ssalam2008 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
والله مشكور على هدا الشرح امفصل والسهل والمفيد والرائع
جزاك الله عنا الف خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## haideriful (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت يااخي


----------



## شركة كولونام (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أولا بارك الله فيك
و لككن من رايي إذا وضعت كتابا خاصا بهذا الموضوع بعد توضيحك كان أبلغ في الوصول إلى الفهم


----------



## شركة كولونام (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الحق 
الموضوع ما عجبني


----------



## eng.mayoosh (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*مرحبا*

:61:


----------



## eng.mayoosh (10 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.mayoosh قال:


> انا مهندسة اتصالات والكترونيات
> والشرح هدا الي علمي عام....gsmاعمق واوسع من هيك
> ان شاء الله
> راح اضيفلكم gsm


----------



## khaled yuosef (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## حمادة محمد الزغبي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الدسيس (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفيقك ياباش مهندس .................


----------



## searcher_2010 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً


----------



## شيروان ايوب (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نديم هاشم (3 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يأخ اياد علي هذا العمل الرائع ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## صلاح رحومة (23 يناير 2011)

الف شكر .


----------



## عبدو عبادى (24 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## ورد بدون شوك (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم للجميع
انا عضوه جديده واشكرك اخى المهندس اياد ع هالمعلومه الجميله وا شاءالله في ميزان حسناتك وتخصصى هندسه اتصالات والكترونيات


----------



## elqassar (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا عل الموضوع


----------



## ahmad829 (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mvb (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا كبير


----------



## محمد الفروخي (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً جزاك اللة الف خير ياخي العزيز


----------



## mrzoidac (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sameh_majeed (16 فبراير 2011)

هذا اللي كنت ابحث عنه صارلي وقت طويل , لان اني مهندس مدني واعمل بمجال الاتصالات بواحده من الشركات العالمية الكبرى .. و لو كان عندي الوقت و الفرصه الملائمة كان درست البكالوريوس بالاتصالات بس مثل هذه المواقع اللي تيسر عمل الناس كلك ,,,و عاشت الايادي يا ورده


----------



## ibrahim89 (22 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## ام ريام (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ننتظر منك المزيدباذن الله .


----------



## shadigsm (11 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم شىء مهم وهوه مفقود لبعض المهندسين مادا يوجد داخل السيم من معلومات 
1 عباره عن برنامج بسط وهوه موجد لدي 
2 imsi
3 ki وهدا هوه المهم وهوه عباره عن 32 بيت 
اى معلومه ثانيه انا تحت امر الجميع ومشكور لصاحب الموضوع المميز
[email protected]
فلسطين


----------



## علي صيام (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Masrawey (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير بجد

كلام سليم و حلو و باين فيه المجهود


----------



## علي عبد الم (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## eng_ahmed albaroni (3 أبريل 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ابن الشمال (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه ...... موضوع جميل استفدت منه كثيرا ..
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.rona8777 (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يفيدني عن ال wimax


----------



## نور المعلومات (13 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ايدكم ارجو نشر بعض الصور للتوضيح


----------



## خير شعنون (2 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح ونرجو الاستمرار في الاجزاء القادمه


----------



## برزان توفيق نوري (3 مايو 2011)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا..موضوع مهم ومفيد..


----------



## م.عمريوسف (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan luxor (5 مايو 2011)

_تسلم الايداى _
_جزاك الله خير _
_ بس مش تتاخر فى الجزء الثانى _


----------



## multitransmitter (28 مايو 2011)

مجموعه (عاشقى الدوائر الالكترونيه) الى كل من يحب تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونيه هذه دعوه مفتوحه للجميع للمشاركه بكل جديد من صنعك واى استفسارات واسئله مفتوحه للجميع
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_160430220681081&ap=1


----------



## بت مهيدى (16 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور
ولك كل الشكر

وفى الانتظار

*


----------



## kmz2010 (24 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا - جزاك الله كل خير

ولكن عندى مشكلة واعتقد انها عند كل حد هيدخل على الموضوع الفترة دى وهيا ان الصور مش باينة لان الموضوع قديم من 2005 .
فياريت لو المهندس اياد او اى حد عندة الموضوع قبل كده ينزلة تانى او حتى لو فى ملف وورد او pdf .
وجزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## محمد ارباب حسن (25 يونيو 2011)

*العسيلات*

جزاك الله خير علي المعلومات نتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## رائد الهليل (28 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر مهندس أياد بارك الله جهودك


----------



## ellathy (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير وننتظر الجزء الثانى


----------



## المهندس المرح (2 يوليو 2011)

طيب بدي أسأل سؤال عن gbs
اولا مشكور على جهودك أخي
بس هل من الممكن إنه أنا أستخدم أجهزة مبرمجة على ترددات موجودة مسبقا


----------



## mvb (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم اليو (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي اياد على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.haddad (18 يوليو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ام ريام (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله حسن الخاتمة على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## المهندس ايهاب علي (1 أغسطس 2011)

روعة على روعة على روعة ..............الله يرزقك الجنه يارب


----------



## رزان العربي (12 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم بجد موضوع رائع ومفيد واستفدت من كتير واكيد في انتظار المزيد
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohd_zahran (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أبوعبد الرؤوف (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.mai90 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

thankss


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي شكرا للمجهود على هذا الموضوع الشيق والممتع خصوصا ان به فائدة موسعة عن نظام gsm


----------



## عبده50 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع مفيدويستحق الاشاده


----------



## مظفر الظفيري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدحمره (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخ إياد وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ahmed algebail (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.alshiekhly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

عاااشت ايدك يا خوي ما قصرت


----------



## هندسة الفكر (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الطرح المفيد


----------



## أبو وليد الدين (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله جهودك الموفقة


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدعبدلله (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير 

سلمت يداك​


----------



## an_isma43 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر لك:77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed.Mohamed (28 ديسمبر 2011)

very useful topic , thanks


----------



## fouzi84 (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fouzi84 (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ferdos (30 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## gianna185 (1 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين 
بس يا ريت لو كل حدا بده يحط درس أو موضوع يا ريت عنده قبل ما يرفع الموضوع يا ريت يحط كل يلي بده يكتبه بكتاب pdf أو وورد ويوضعه بالملحقات وبعدين يكتب يلي بده ياه
والله الصور والتنسيقات كتير بتعذب بصفحات النت
أغلب الأحيان بتكون صورة محذوفة أو ما بعرف شو هالضفدوع يلي بحطولي صورته
وبالأخير مشكورين كتير


----------



## mr:zezo (4 أبريل 2012)

*مشكوور على هذا الموضع الرائع *


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## EC engineer (14 يونيو 2012)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع القيم وننتظر الجزء الثاني ويا ريت يكون فيه عن تقسيم الترددات )frequency assignment


----------



## for_me_zaki (4 أغسطس 2012)

أخي بارك الله فيك ولكن كان يجب عليك أتبدك بشرح النظام cellular concept


----------



## Electronic-Man (13 سبتمبر 2012)

كل الشكر ,,,


----------



## طالبة هندسة2 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكرم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eiad gharaibeh (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي استفدت كثير


----------



## abublal2010 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووور وزادك الله علمآ


----------



## محمد الالأرهيمي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور أيودي


----------



## eng.mohanad nather (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## عبدالله الفتاحي (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## egyfacebook (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ووفى انتظار الجزء الثانى للاهمية حتى تعم الاستفادة وجزاك الله خيرا اخى على المجهود


----------



## HHR_Engener (15 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الايجاز


----------



## bboy89 (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا خي انا عندي الك فكرة حلوة بس لازم تكون فهمان فال GSM او انك اخذت كورس gsm

ايش رايك تعمل شرح فديو انا عندي سلايدات تبعت GSM سلايدات مرتبة وقوية 

انت راح تشرح على السلايدات شرح فديو

انا بإمكاني اوفرلك طريقة الشرح بالفديو بس اهم شي يكون عندك مايكروفون

المنتدى راح يستفيد منك مزبوط وراح نكون شاكرين الك
السلايدات ماعليها كلام 100 /100
ردلي خبر


----------



## مهندس اتصالكو (27 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سموالمعالي (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## سموالمعالي (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أريد كتاب عن الجيل الرابع وشكرا لك


----------



## MOHAMED-AHMED (17 أبريل 2013)

:31: مشكورررررررر


----------



## aryamayhm (26 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع جمييييييييييييييييل بارك الله فيكم
بس كنت عايزة اعرف على اي اساس انا بقسم السجل الى ثلاثة اقسام القائم السوداء والبيضاء و..ولماذا هذا التقسميم؟؟


----------



## shdede (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## yaheakh (12 مايو 2013)

مشكوووور على جهودك وعلى المضووع الرائع بانتظار الجزئ الثاني


----------



## A_alabdullh (18 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. أحسنت وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## A_alabdullh (18 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## احمد الهاشمي1 (17 يونيو 2013)

مشكور بس ممكن تشرح عن ال 3g


----------



## قصي مهندس (19 يونيو 2013)

_ اني هواي اشكرك الله يجازيك خير _


----------



## كريسو4ever (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Ahmed albaghdadi (8 يوليو 2013)

جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندسه_اتصالات (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد كشوب (28 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوعك رهيب*

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بن بداح (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله ممتاز


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*جميل جدآ تسلم الايادى الموضوع رائع جدآ*

جميل جدآ تسلم الايادى الموضوع رائع جدآ..................جميل جدآ تسلم الايادى الموضوع رائع جدآ


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرآ على الموضوع الجميل جدآ جدآ


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هايل ورائع جدآ تحياتى


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرآ ليكم جميعآ


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اتمنى من الكل يستفيد من الموضوع


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

[h=3]ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد[/h]


----------



## فايدي (22 نوفمبر 2013)

:13:*مشكور اخوي اياد على هذا المجهود*:75:​


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (24 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedabohany (12 مارس 2014)

Good work


----------



## aseel shboul (15 أبريل 2014)

بصراحة مو كتير حلو الشرح ومو واضح والمفروض تحكي انجلش مو عربي لحتا نفهم المصطلحات كويس عموما مشكور اخي


----------



## HAbdelhady (17 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## Abdullah qudisat (17 مايو 2014)

جميل


----------



## ahmedabohany (1 يونيو 2014)

thanks alot


----------



## اكمل بدر (15 أكتوبر 2014)

باقي الموضوع لو سمحت مجهود عظيم جدا


----------



## فتوح محمد شحاته (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الل خيراً


----------



## م. عطر الورد (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا الموضوع جميل


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووور​


----------



## م صادق محمد (25 يناير 2015)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوثابت المترجم (1 مايو 2015)

ما شاء الله شرح رائع


----------



## tayebinfo (8 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الجيد فعلا.​


----------



## مهندس اتصالات سوري (16 فبراير 2017)

عندي اضافات ودروس كثيرة مساعدة ولكن لا ادري كيف ممكن اضعهم هنا 
عندي دروس اخذتهم فيديو من كورس اخدته حجمعهم وححملهم واضيف ليكم الرابط قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## نورالهدى66 (5 نوفمبر 2017)

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4315.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4314.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4305.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4304.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4303.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4302.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4297.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4288.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4287.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4285.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4284.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4283.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4282.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4281.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4279.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4214.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4138.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4137.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4136.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4107.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4099.htm

 
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4098.htm

https://goo.gl/ipyjpm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4096.htm

https://goo.gl/Jbo8pF

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4091.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4069.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4068.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4067.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4066.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4065.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4061.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4060.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4059.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4058.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4050.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4049.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4040.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4039.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4038.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4037.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4036.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4035.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4034.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4033.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4032.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4031.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4030.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4029.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4013.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4028.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4027.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4026.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4025.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4024.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4023.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4022.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4021.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4020.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4019.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4018.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4017.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4016.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4015a.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4013.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4014.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4012.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4011.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4010.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4009.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4008.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4007.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4006.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4005.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4004.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4002.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4001.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=4000.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/adv_mis.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3099.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3098.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3097.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3096.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3095.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3094.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3092.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3091.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3090.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3089.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3088.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3087.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3086.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3085.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3080.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3079.htm


http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3078.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3076.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3075.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3074.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3073.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3071.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3070.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3069.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3068.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3058.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3058.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3062.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3061.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3058.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3057.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3065.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3056.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3055.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3054.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3050.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3045.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3044.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3043.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3042.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3041.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3040.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3039.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3038.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3036.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3036.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3035.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3034.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3033.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3030.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3029.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3028.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3027.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3026.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3025.htm


http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3018.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3024.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3021.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3022.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3020.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3017.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3016.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3019.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3015.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3014.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3013.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3012.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3011.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3010.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3009.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3008.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3005.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/documents/NEWS=3004.pdf

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3003.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3002.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/uni_city.html

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3001.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=3000.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2999.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2998.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2997.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2996.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2995.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2994.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2994.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2993.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2992.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2991.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2989.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2990.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2988.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2987.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2986.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2985.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2984.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2982.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2981.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2980.htm

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/NEWS=2979.htm


----------



## yasmor (7 نوفمبر 2017)

ربنا يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فهمي سامر (6 ديسمبر 2018)

شكرا على الموضوع

تحياتي لكم


----------

